# Reduced Power mode and SHAKING, Thoughts?



## Ozer (Sep 17, 2015)

2011 X5D 156k miles
thermostat and water pump replaced about 2k miles ago, coolant at 88c constant
Ash mass is around 52g, regular regens happening 637 total

Yesterday was driving normal and engine malfunction happened, when i hit the accelerator it feels like the x5 is pulsing and not much happening. When i stopped, with foot on brake it was idling erratic and shaking, like it was misfiring.
Pulled codes with Carly and got 452A and couple others associated with the DPF full reminder.

I know this is just the starting point of these reminders but i didnt get the DPF warning on the dash, just the engine symbol and why would it shake/idle like its misfiring?

After a start cycle it worked fine until this morning it happened to my wife.

Any Thoughts/ experience?


----------



## dzlbimmer (Jul 16, 2017)

Ozer said:


> 2011 X5D 156k miles
> thermostat and water pump replaced about 2k miles ago, coolant at 88c constant
> Ash mass is around 52g, regular regens happening 637 total
> 
> ...


any moisture on #4,5,6 fuel injectors?


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

452A won't trigger any warning or DPF message. It is simply an information code for BMW service to inform the customer that the DPF is nearing the end of its (calculated) life and they should think about scheduling an appointment soon for a $4800 DPF replacement.

4D4A gets set when the miles on the car exceed the calculated life of DPF because the car continued to be driven after the 452A code. 4D4A triggers a warning message about the DPF at 10 minutes after startup and a yellow DPF symbol appears on the cluster display. The message needs to be manually cleared and the DPF goes away after a few seconds. The warning message and DPF symbol happen only once at 10 minutes after startup.

I got the 452A code around 155k miles in my 12 X5 35d. 4D4A and the warnings started at 171k miles. The car basically starts nagging you about the DPF as the miles accumulate. The car is only at 204k miles now and I haven't done anything about the DPF yet. I am monitoring regens with the Carly app and everything is normal. Ash loading is around 76 g. I expect to not have to do anything about the DPF for a while.


Sent from my XP8800 using Tapatalk


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

dzlbimmer said:


> any moisture on #4,5,6 fuel injectors?


I suspect this too.

Sent from my XP8800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozer (Sep 17, 2015)

dzlbimmer said:


> any moisture on #4,5,6 fuel injectors?


I will check tonight. The foam noise isolator piece under the cover was off for about a year but i put it back not too long ago.

Maybe the 452A code was stored and didnt get triggered with this engine malfunction issue.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

Ozer said:


> I will check tonight. The foam noise isolator piece under the cover was off for about a year but i put it back not too long ago.
> 
> Maybe the 452A code was stored and didnt get triggered with this engine malfunction issue.


The 452A code is only triggered by calculated remaining life of the DPF. It is by coincidence that the miles on the car triggered the 452A code close to when the malfunction occurred.

Sent from my XP8800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozer (Sep 17, 2015)

Took some things apart and there was water in the hole thats right above the injector 6, cleaned it up and covered that hole with tape so no more water can get in there. Fixed the misaligned cowl where the water was coming from.

I cleared the codes few times over the weekend, the DPF code is always there so thats the reminder, not worried about that for now.

Keeps throwing number 6 injector code. It runs fine for like 10 minutes then it throws the code and vehicle runs rough and shakes, restart the vehicle and good for another 10 mins or so.

I added Techron diesel fuel injector cleaner to the tank but i doubt that will do anything, just anything to avoid replacing an injector now, before im getting ready to trade.sell it.

Anyone have experience from dealer or indie on how much it costs - i was going to call around today for quotes.


UPDATE: My local dealer said $1400 to replace it. $850 just for the part alone lol I see OEM Bosh injectors on many sites for average $350 + 3hr labor


UPDATE 2: Ordered the BOSC part from RockAuto 2 day shipping $350 + $300 labor from local BLW indie shop so around $700 with tax. Not bad.


----------



## sampham2001 (Jun 16, 2017)

my car x5d 2009 452a code and after few month come other 4d16 and 4bd3 i just change a new DPF and all the code gone work good now


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

sampham2001 said:


> my car x5d 2009 452a code and after few month come other 4d16 and 4bd3 i just change a new DPF and all the code gone work good now


WOW, US and new DPF, how much? Did they use lubricant?


----------



## sampham2001 (Jun 16, 2017)

*452A warning or DPF message*

buy new one ebay my brother help me change very hard to take out at 8 hours or more after change no more code i think because the dpf stuck make many code ? thank you


----------



## Ozer (Sep 17, 2015)

Fixed!

Got Bosch part online for $350 shipped.
Had the local BMW show do the install and also install fuel filter i had been planning on replacing.
5hr labor total so $500 and tax for labor. They had quoted me 3hr labor for injector initially but i think it took 5hr just for that, it was stuck and rusted in.

Because 2hr labor to install fuel filter is crazy otherwise!


----------

